# An All East Kent Goldings Lager?



## SJW (15/6/07)

What is the general thought on using all EKG in a Lager? As I have not used these English hops much, so would it still turn out a good drop?


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 36.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 12.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 76.9 % 
1100.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 21.2 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5200.00 gm
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.85 L of water at 70.7 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 11.23 L of water at 92.4 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## DJR (15/6/07)

It looks OK, however 17IBU and that amount of cara-aroma? I would up the IBU a bit more than that to balance it. Not much more, maybe just about 20IBU or so, which you could probably get pretty easily by reducing the batch size a bit.

Do you have any other hop types you could mix in as well?


----------



## Pumpy (15/6/07)

Its going to be great!!!!

bugger if its not to style 



Pumpy


----------



## PostModern (15/6/07)

To style to shmile. It is a style! East Kent Lager!


----------



## Batz (15/6/07)

Sounds like an interesting Aussie summer brew,or winter perhaps  
Don't know really,let us know how it goes.

Batz


----------



## matti (16/6/07)

I would reduce the last addition amount of hops to half or less.
Personally i don't like the grassy EKG that much.
As bittering and flavour perfect. 
What is your favourite aroma hop? 
I'd be using that.

hihi I meant bitter and aroma


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/07)

Why not? I reckon thinking outside the box often leads to some good beers. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (16/6/07)

i've been plotting an EKG lager for years - but like 45 IBUs of it in a pils. why not?


----------



## Stuster (16/6/07)

neonmeate said:


> i've been plotting an EKG lager for years - but like 45 IBUs of it in a pils. why not?



Interesting idea. And made with a Belgian yeast as well I guess.  :lol:


----------



## capretta (16/6/07)

mmm i like ekg, but i agree with djr, for a bit more bitterness i would maybe move the ekg 10 minute addition to 25ish mins. the way i understand the use of british hops they tended to be added mainly at the start of the boil only, and i think ekg gives a really smooth bittering which might be overshadowed by a larger flavour addition. hmm now i am thirsty!


----------



## neonmeate (16/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Interesting idea. And made with a Belgian yeast as well I guess.  :lol:



which i guess would make it saison dupont.


----------



## SJW (17/6/07)

Thanks for the tips boys. I will up the IBU's, either by using a little Norther Brewer for 60min's, But I think I might take capretta's advise and change the 10 min addition to 25min to up the IBU and lower the amount of the final addition.
This recipe started out bring the "Lightest, thinest beer ever" thead. I took the boys advise there and decided to hell with my megaswill mates, It takes enough time to make beers for me to drink without brewing for them.

Steve


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/6/07)

Dont worry about the Cararoma comment

Cararoma is a great dark crystal and wont add to much sweetness to the brew. :beer: 

Cararoma goea fantastic in Scottish Ales and Porter... :super:


----------



## jasonharley (21/12/13)

Have your tried Wizard Smith by Boags ..... this may be the closest


----------



## indica86 (21/12/13)

Gravedig much?


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/13)

Now that's a necro


----------



## dent (21/12/13)

Gonna have to wait for the DeLorean to come back so we can find out how it went. 

Sounds like a terrible idea to me, almost as much as that Maris Otter lager I brewed once. :icon_vomit:


----------



## goomboogo (21/12/13)

It was good seeing posts from Warren, Pumpy and Stuster again. Saturday night brings forth nostalgia and a desire to capture what may never have been.


----------



## dicko (22/12/13)

I have been tempted a few times to try EKG in an aussie style lager with a bit of medium crystal as well for some malt flavour but just haven't got around to it.
I doubt if SJW will be reading this but maybe someone else has done it and may care to comment.

Cheers


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (22/12/13)

Drews Brews does this regularly now and I've got a lager fermenting that is EKG bittered. The lager I tasted from Mr Brews was beautiful, EKG bittered, finished with galaxy/ns combo. The bitterness is smooth as silk... 
Cheers
BBB


----------



## dicko (22/12/13)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> Drews Brews does this regularly now and I've got a lager fermenting that is EKG bittered. The lager I tasted from Mr Brews was beautiful, EKG bittered, finished with galaxy/ns combo. The bitterness is smooth as silk...
> Cheers
> BBB



If that is the same Drew that I was talking to re a Fat Yak clone then his recipe for that was spot on.
If he sees this he may like to comment.

Cheers


----------



## Hpal (20/2/16)

SJW said:


> What is the general thought on using all EKG in a Lager?


Hey mate how did the lager turn out? I have a heap of EKG to use and wanted to try it in a lager.


----------



## Hpal (24/2/16)

http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_02_2016/post-26644-0-07806600-1455960582.png
Brewed an EKG lager the other day with hop flowers, will post on how it turns out.


----------

